# Lectures to My Students



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2008)

Banner of Truth has republished Charles Spurgeon's _Lectures to My Students_ (2008). Their edition includes his _Commenting & Commentaries_ as well. It's available at various bookstores. Here is a the table contents and an extract, along with the description:

Book Title: Lectures to My Students
Author : C. H. Spurgeon
Price: $ 39.00
ISBN#: 9780851519661
Binding: Clothbound
Page Count : 928
Description: While C. H. Spurgeon is still remembered as being the most popular preacher of the Victorian era, it has generally been forgotten that the influence he exercised on fellow ministers and theological students was possibly an even greater factor in his life than his own personal ministry. That he organized a college, supervised the training of some 845 students, presided at an annual conference of ministers, and regarded all this as his ‘life’s labour and delight’ are facts that are little known today.

Spurgeon’s Lectures to my Students, contain the substance of Spurgeon’s regular Friday afternoon addresses to the college students. This new complete and unabridged Banner edition, which has been newly typeset, contains all the lectures in the original first and second series, including The Minister’s Self-Watch, The Preacher’s Private Prayer, The Minister’s Fainting Fits, The Holy Spirit in Connection with our Ministry, The Need of Decision for the Truth, and On Conversion as our Aim. Also included is a third series of lectures, originally published as The Art of Illustration, which focuses on the nature, use, and sources of illustrations and anecdotes in preaching.

To make this new edition as complete as possible, the publishers have also included Spurgeon’s Commenting & Commentaries, which contains two further lectures and a fascinating and often humorously annotated catalogue of commentaries. This catalogue, compiled by Spurgeon after a review of some three to four thousand volumes, is anything but dull: calculated to produce enthusiasts for books, it also opens up a new world by its well-placed signposts to the riches of the past.

My College lectures are colloquial, familiar, full of anecdote, and often humorous: they are purposely made so, to suit the occasion. At the end of the week I meet the students, and find them weary with sterner studies, and I judge it best to be as lively and interesting in my prelections as I well can be. They have had their fill of classics, mathematics, and divinity, and are only in a condition to receive something which will attract and secure their attention, and fire their hearts.

The solemn work with which the Christian ministry concerns itself demands a man’s all, and that all at its best. To engage in it half-heartedly is an insult to God and man. Slumber must forsake our eyelids sooner than men shall be allowed to perish. Yet we are all prone to sleep as do others, and students, among the rest, are apt to act the part of the foolish virgins; therefore have I sought to speak out my whole soul, in the hope that I might not create or foster dullness in others. May he in whose hand are the churches and their pastors bless these words to younger brethren in the ministry, and if so I shall count it more than a full reward, and shall gratefully praise the Lord.
—C. H. Spurgeon


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 2, 2008)

Yet another book I have to buy. Gee, thanks, Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Yet another book I have to buy. Gee, thanks, Andrew!





Steve Burlew
Jason Button


----------



## Ivan (Feb 3, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another book I have to buy. Gee, thanks, Andrew!
> ...



Me too, Andrew! I've got to buy this one. I want the unabridged version. It's a wonderul work.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 3, 2008)

Banner of Truth Website info;
Banner of Truth Book Details


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 3, 2008)

[Reading through the Puritan Challenge books reminds me of how blessed we are to live in a time when Banner of Truth continues to put into print some of the most God-blessed works of the past.]


----------



## Ivan (Feb 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> [Reading through the Puritan Challenge books reminds me of how blessed we are to live in a time when Banner of Truth continues to put into print some of the most God-blessed works of the past.]


----------



## Ivan (Feb 3, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Banner of Truth has republished Charles Spurgeon's _Lectures to My Students_ (2008). Their edition includes his _Commenting & Commentaries_ as well. It's available at various bookstores. Here is a the table contents and an extract, along with the description:
> 
> Book Title: Lectures to My Students
> Author : C. H. Spurgeon
> ...



I ordered the book.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 9, 2008)

joshua said:


> One can find _The Banner_'s version of _Lectures to My Student _is available for $23.40 at WTS Bookstore and CVBBS, a savings of $15.60.



Awesome, Josh! I don't remember what I paid for mine now, but that's a good price. It's a very encouraging and edifying book.


----------

